# Sprained ankle



## Fintious (12 Jul 2021)

So managed to roll my ankle playing football yesterday - thought I’d broken it but had it x-rayed and it’s not thankfully. Been told to keep off it for 48 hours and then try and get weight on it and get it moving if pain permits. Just wondering if anyone on here has had a sprained ankle and how soon I can get back on my bike. Don’t feel like I’ll be able to get on my road bike with clip pedals anytime soon but maybe get spinning on the mountain bike?


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2021)

I did my left ankle no good at all coming off my bike... took me about 3 months to get on a bike outside (I don't clip in anymore)
... I ended up needing surgery to repair all the ligaments (inner and outer aspect of ankle) ...but that's pretty unusual  Most sprains should resolve in about 6-12 weeks (depending on severity)

Keep it up and ice it for 15 minutes or so 3-4 times a day, to bring the swelling down and the bruising out

If you can, see a private sports physio and get a rehab programme, and a recommendation for a support potentially. You could try your GP surgery for an NHS option too, but may not be available, or a long wait

Water based rehab is also really helpful if you can get into a pool


----------



## Sharky (12 Jul 2021)

Our hospital (physio dept) has a "self referral" option. Contacted them for problems with my pelvis after a crash. Only had a telephone call, but they sent me some exercises which helped.

Re ankles, I broke mine during a "keep fit" class. Four weeks in plaster, then four weeks learning to walk again, then on the turbo in the garage until I had enough confidence to go out on the road again. Raced again in the spring, 6 months after the accident. So your recovery should be a lot quicker.


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Jul 2021)

Having grown up learning martial arts since the age of 11 and into my 20s I have just about sprained every limb multiple times.

Just relax and enjoy the time off. You'll be off for roughly a week. Maybe a week and a half at the most. walk a few gentle laps around the block to aid recovery towards the end of the first week and see how you feel.

Otherwise I prescribe a big dose of Ice cream and Netflix. Ibuprofen to keep the swelling down but that is up to you. You can also apply some frozen peas to it but that is quite a bit of faff


----------



## Fintious (12 Jul 2021)

At least I’ll get to watch the Tour de France all day instead of catching the highlights when I usually get in from work👍


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2021)

Fintious said:


> Just wondering if anyone on here has had a sprained ankle and how soon I can get back on my bike.


I badly sprained my ankle when jogging down a dark lane in the winter. I didn't see a pothole and ran onto the edge of it. My left foot felt like it had turned through 90 degrees! By the time I had hobbled home the sole of the foot and up to my shin were starting to go various reds of red, orange, black and blue. 

I hadn't broken anything, but it hurt for months, and ached at times for several years! It didn't keep me off the bike for long, but it did make me reluctant to do long rides for a while.

They say that soft tissue damage can sometimes be worse than a broken bone. Hopefully, that won't be the case for _you_... GWS!


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They say that soft tissue damage can sometimes be worse than a broken bone. Hopefully, that won't be the case for _you_... GWS!


Definitely


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They say that soft tissue damage can sometimes be worse than a broken bone.



'They' are perfectly correct. Severe soft tissue damage can take longer to heal than would a broken bone. 
The old familiar 'RICE' is the best initial advice for damaged ankle ligaments - Rest, Ice, Compression and Elevation. There are variations on RICE, however the principles remain the same. The aim is to minimise pain and oedema, improve recovery time and limit the risk of further injury. 
Your best bet is to get a physiotherapist's advice on ongoing home treatment, rest and recovery as it is important you do not cause further injury during the recovery process. Even a completely torn ligament can heal with the correct immobilisation.


----------



## gbb (12 Jul 2021)

Some years ago i kept spraining my ankle maybe every 3 months, beware weakening it, mine took maybe 18 months to recover. Try to find out how to minimise or prevent the stiffness after initial recovery, again, mine was incredibly stiff and very painfull to flex ...or maybe i was just expecting too much too soon. Dont rush it, take care with it.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Jul 2021)

Funny I sprained my right ankle last Wednesday. Thought I’d broken it as well. However painkillers and rest. It eased up by end of the day. Video call appt the doc decided it was probably a sprain to no x ray. Still swollen, it did bruise but not much. Got my wife to strap it with kenzo tape . It’s weak and not sure how cycling will get on shall see.


----------

